# Anastasia Huppmann



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Anyone familiar with this pianist? I think she does a good job, especially for her young age; she's also pretty. Isn't she originally Russian?
https://www.anastasiahuppmann.com/


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Her channel.


----------



## John King

She's talented alright, and beautiful. But I find her videos hard to watch because of the 'choppy' way they're done. Jumps from one shot to another way too quickly. And this is a constant in _every_ one of her vids that I've seen.


----------



## Bulldog

I don't find her beautiful; she looks sneaky.


----------

